# nvidia 1.0-8762 85HZ odswiezanie czcionka [SOLVED]

## dlugidll

witam

##################

wpis po rozwiazaniu obydwu problemow po to, zeby nikt nie musial czytac 

calego postu   :Laughing: 

1. Odswieżanie -- szukajcie w poscie o gtf 

2. Czcionka za mala w kde z nowymi sterami Nvidi

-- jest na samym koncu posta oznaczone

ROZWIAZANIE

######################     a teraz przedstawiam caly problem

mam kernel 2.6.15-gentoo-r1

Geforce2 MX 400

na zainstalowanych sterownikach nvidi 

```
nvidia-kernel-1.0.7174-r2

nvidia-glx-1.0.7174-r5
```

mam normalnie 100Hz odswiezanie przy rozdzielczosci  800x600 -- tak, takiej uzywam bo w wyzszej monitor mi nie wyrabia 100Hz

zainstalowalem stery nvidi najnowsze 1.0-8762 wg dokumentacji gentoo

i w ogole nie moglem wlaczyc roz. 800*600

nie bylo takiej w kde w programie Krandtray - do zmiany rozdzielczosci

jak skopiowalem z suse 10.1 z xorg.conf sekcje 

```
Section "Modes"
```

do xorga w gentoo to wlacza mi sie 800-600 ale w 85 Hz

w suse mialem to samo

musialem zminic  jeden wpis

```
SubSection     "Display"

Depth       24

Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" 

EndSubSection

```

dodalem wpis na koncu

"800x600_100"

i  w suse pojawilo sie 800*600 w 100 Hz

w gentoo to nie pomaga

jakies usgestie?

ogolnie na starszych sterach od nviidi i ten sam xorg.conf wszystko jest ok

2 sprawa

czcionki zrobily sie strasznie male

 musze ustawic wielkosc czcionki na 24 zeby bylo w miare normalnie

na starych sterach wielkosc czcionki to 16 i bylo okLast edited by dlugidll on Sun May 28, 2006 1:04 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Piecia

Spróbuj może wygenerować sobie modeline 800x600@100Hz i wrzuć go do xorga.

```
gtf 800 600 100
```

----------

## Raku

Moved from Polish to Instalacja i sprzęt.

----------

## dlugidll

 *Piecia wrote:*   

> Spróbuj może wygenerować sobie modeline 800x600@100Hz i wrzuć go do xorga.
> 
> ```
> gtf 800 600 100
> ```
> ...

 

dzieki  wielkie dziala

skad znasz takie rozwiazanie? pierwszy raz o nim czytam

wygenerowalo mi modeline i dodalem wpis w sekcji

```
Section "Modes"
```

wygenerowane modeline

# 800x600 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 63.60 kHz; pclk: 68.18 MHz

    Modeline      "800x600_100.00"  68.18  800 848 936 1072  600 601 604 636  -HSync +Vsync

oraz 

```

 SubSection     "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

    Depth       24

        Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768"  "800x600_100.00"  "800x600_100"

    EndSubSection

```

pozostaje problem z czcionkami

musze uzywac teraz czcionki 24, a na starych sterach byla 16

przez to w gkrellm musialem dac czcionke

```
Arial Black 28
```

jak dalem samo  Arial 28 to literki byly bardzo cieniutkie

w wielu aplikacjach musze ustawiac teraz czcionki 26

chyba cos jest nie tak bo w konquerorze czcionka plikow i katalogow jest bardzo mala

ledwo widoczna

 w opcjach ustawilem 18, bo wiekszej niemozna

mimo to czcionka jest bardzo mala

jak wcisne F9 i pokaze sie menu po lewej to tam czcionka jest taka jaka ustawilem w 

kcontrol

ale juz obok w katalogu jest mininimalna

tak samo w aplecie do paska zadan

w kbandwidth cyferki sa minimalne

w 1024 * 768 jest tak samo albo jeszcze gorzej

----------

## Aktyn

 *dlugidll wrote:*   

> pozostaje problem z czcionkami

 

Czy to znaczy że wcześniej nie miałeś tego typu problemów?

Ja osobiście zawsze dopisuje w /usr/X11R6/bin/startx zmiane dpi na 96

```
defaultserverargs="-dpi 96 -nolisten tcp -br"
```

----------

## Piecia

 *dlugidll wrote:*   

> dzieki  wielkie dziala
> 
> skad znasz takie rozwiazanie? pierwszy raz o nim czytam
> 
> 

 

Właśnie na tym forum się dowiedziałem  :Smile: 

----------

## dlugidll

jeszcze tylko te mniejsze czcionki zostaly

nadal musze uzywac w kde 18, 20 

kiedys byla 16 

w GTK jest podobnie

i nadal w konquerorze - jako przegladarka plikow - jest mala czcionka w katalogach

co z tym?

----------

## Taeril

```
$ xdpyinfo | grep resolution

  resolution:    96x96 dots per inch
```

ja mam ustawione DPI na 96 i jest dobrze  :Smile:  Jak już Aktyn wpomniał zobacz na DPI u siebie...

Jakiś czas temu nie miałem problemów z wielkością, bo bez ruszania ustawiało mi 96 ale po jakiejś zmianie/upgrade musiałem sam ustawić by było 96 i problem z głowy. Jeśli to rozwiąże problem, to będziesz musiał odwrócić przestawianie rozmiarów  :Razz: 

----------

## dlugidll

```
 xdpyinfo | grep resolution

  resolution:    48x48 dots per inch
```

ale w 

```
 /usr/X11R6/bin/startx 
```

mam

```

defaultserverargs="-dpi 96 -nolisten tcp -br"
```

w 

```
/usr/kde/3.5/share/config/kdm/kdmrc
```

tez ustawilem

```
ServerArgsLocal= -dpi 96 -nolisten tcp
```

jakas porada?

dzieki wszystkim za pomoc

----------

## Aktyn

A mozna coś wyczytać z logów? powinna być wzmianka o ustwieniu dpi.

Czy czyste X-y z konsoli też sie tak zachowują?

----------

## dlugidll

w pliku "Xorg.0.log" jest tylk otyle odnosnie dpi

```
FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc,/usr/share/fonts/TTF,/usr/share/fonts/Type1,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi,/usr/local/share/fonts"

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

```

oraz 

```
(++) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (96, 96); computed from -dpi X commandline option
```

xsy odpalam poprzez 

startx

przez

/etc/init.d/xdm start

jest tak samo zle z fontami

po startx znalalem cos takiego

```
Could not init font path element /usr/local/share/fonts, removing from list!

/usr/kde/3.5/bin/startkde: line 255: xset: command not found

/usr/kde/3.5/bin/startkde: line 258: xset: command not found

```

pewnie tu jest problem

####################

pewne postepy

cd /usr/local/share/fonts

ttmkfdir -o fonts.dir    

wreszcie powrocilo mi menu w kde na roocie - wczesniej nic z tego menu nie dzialalo, mino, ze na zwyklym uzytkownku dzialalo w tym samym czasie

ciekwae dlaczego zginol ten plik   /usr/local/share/fonts/fonts.dir    i musialem go jeszcze raz zrobic

czcionki nadal sa malutkie w kde

SKLEJONE:

zainstalowalem stare sterowniki nvidi

```

nvidia-glx-1.0.7174-r5

nvidia-kernel-1.0.7174-r2
```

 i teraz jest cos innego

```
xdpyinfo | grep resolution

  resolution:    60x56 dots per inch

```

zaznaczam, ze na najnowszych sterownikach bylo tak

```
xdpyinfo | grep resolution

  resolution:    48x48 dots per inch

```

czyzby to sterowniki nvidi mialy znaczenie?

########################

zainstalowalem Gnome 2.14 i w nim jest aplikacja Czcionki do zmian czcinek i dpi

przy domyslnym ustawieniu jest 96 dpi oraz wielkosc 10. Mam wielka i gruba  czcionke w gnome. Mimo, ze nadal jest tak w konsoli

```
xdpyinfo | grep resolution

  resolution:    60x56 dots per inch
```

Jesli w aplecei "Czcionki" zjade z dpi do 65 to czcionki sa normalne i przyjemne.

czyzby gnome sztucznie zwiekszalo dpi czcionki uzywanej przez siebie? Bo przy tych samych ustawienaich w xdpyinfo gnome pokazuje znacznie wieksza czcionke

#####################

nie wiem dlaczego, ale jak odpale xdm ustawionego na kdm

to jest tak samo jak bylo

jak odpale xdm ustawione na gdm to jest mala poprawa

```
xdpyinfo | grep resolution

  resolution:    63x63 dots per inch

```

narazie zostane przy xdm, co nie rozwiazuje moich problemow do konca, bo i tak niemoge uzyskac rozdzielczosci czcionki 

```
96x96
```

########################

badan ciag dalszy

okazuje sie, ze w kde w suse 10.1 fonty tez sa mniejsze niz 96 dpi

niema znaczenia czy xdm uruchamia kdm czy gdm

w gentoo to akurat mialo znaczenie dla kde

 w suse  kdm   gnome 

```
 xdpyinfo | grep resolution

  resolution:    84x81 dots per inch
```

  w suse w  poprzez  kdm  - kde

```
xdpyinfo | grep resolution

  resolution:    66x63 dots per inch
```

suse gdm kde

```
xdpyinfo | grep resolution

  resolution:    66x63 dots per inch
```

suse gnome startx 

```
xdpyinfo | grep resolution

  resolution:    84x81 dots per inch
```

##################

moim zdaniem problem jest po stronie kde, ktore sztucznie zmniejsza dpi.

Gnome tez zmiejsza dpi ale mniej. 

W gnoome 84  dpi to blizej do 96 niz 65 dpi  w kde.

##################

##################

##################

##################

##################

ROZWIAZANIE

mam najnowsze stry nvidi na gf2 mx 400 +

nvidia 1.0.8762

pomoglo ustawienie w 

/usr/X11R6/bin/startx

defaultserverargs="-dpi 192 -nolisten tcp -br"

czyli te 192 to  znacznie wiecej niz proponowane 96 we wszystkich howto

dopiero teraz mam

```
xdpyinfo | grep resolution

  resolution:    96x96 dots per inch
```

zanim zaczniecie cokolwiek zmieniac proponuje przetestowac np tak

startx -- -dpi 192

daje solved

niestety  w OpenOfficie jak dam czcionke 13,5 lub wieksza to  jest bardzo 

gruba

ale to chyba dlatego, ze OO uzywa wlasnego serwera czcionekLast edited by dlugidll on Sun May 28, 2006 1:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Piecia

A ja mam inne zagadnienie.  Mam dwa modeline w sekcji Screen

```

Section "Screen"

...

    SubSection     "Display"

...

     Modes       "1024x768_85" "1280x1024_85"

    EndSubSection

EndSection
```

I tereaz jak uruchmiam Xy pierwsza rozdzielczość jest 1024x768 dziwnie wyświetlana. Ekran "wychodzi" poza brzegi monitoru i trzeba cały ekran przesuwać myszką. Jak się przełączę za pomocą ctrl+alt+num+ na 1280x1024 to ekran jest normalnie rozciągnięty na cały monitor. Co trzeba dopisać do xorg.conf aby te mniejsze rodzielczości były normalnie wyświetlane?

----------

## dlugidll

jesli dobrze rozumiem, to poprostu zmieniasz rozdzielczosc

czy moze przelaczasz sie w tym samym czasie na inny pulpit np tty8 i tam odpalasz xsy w wiekszej rozdzialce?

----------

## Piecia

No właśnie nie chcę uruchamiać Xów o nowych wymiarach, chciałbym przełaczać wymiary Xów poprzez ctrl+alt+num+/- ale jeśli Xy aktualnie pracują na niższych to są dziwnie wyświetlane. Tak jakby ekran Xów wyświetlany był zawsze z max. wielkością podaną w modes i jeśli aktualnie pracuję na niższych wymiarach to jest pokazywany fragment tego ekranu, który to przesuwam za pomocą myszki.

*wcześniej pisałem rodzielczość ale to w sumie są wymiary ekranu no.800x600, nie wiem skąd mi się wzięło określenie rodzielczości, którą w sumie moge regulować poprzez edycję startx i opcję dpi. Jakieś dziwne przyzwyczajenia.

----------

## dlugidll

jesli uzywasz kde to jest cos takiego jak 

```
krandrtray
```

sprzwdz czy nim dobrze sie zmienia rozdzielczosc

moze odpalaj w wyzszej i potem na mniejsza, albo odwrotnie

----------

## Piecia

Nie, nie używam kde, chcę to zrobić  z poziomu xorga. A w jaki sposób w kde jest zmieniany virtualny rozmiar ekranu?

Używam fluxbox'a jakby co.Last edited by Piecia on Sun May 28, 2006 10:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dlugidll

nie iwem czy sie rozumiemy, ja muwie poprostu o zmianie rozdzielczosci np z 800*600 na 1024*768 calego ekranu poprzez klikniecie w programie

to chyba nie jest to o co Tobie chodzi

ja mam taki wpis xorg.conf

```

Depth     24

   Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768"  "800x600_100.00"  "800x600_100"

   EndSubSection
```

zawsze moge zmienic rozdzielczosc na kazda z tej listy i wszystko jest ok

chyba ze wlacze XGL

wtedy zmiana rozdzielczosci dziala poprawnie tylko w gnome

w kde robi sie cos takiego jak Ty piszesz

ale bez Xgl zmiana rozdzielczosci dziala idealnie

----------

## Piecia

W logach mam:

```
(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768_85"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1280x1024_85"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

```

A możesz podać co u ciebie pisze w logach odnośnie słowa virtual przy zmianie rozdzielczości w kde.

Przy opcji Virtual 1024 768

```
(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768_85"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1280x1024_85"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size configured to be 1024 x 768

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Mode "1280x1024_85" is larger than virtual size 1024 x 768;

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     discarding mode

```

----------

## Aktyn

 *dlugidll wrote:*   

> w pliku "Xorg.0.log" jest tylk otyle odnosnie dpi
> 
> ```
> FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc,/usr/share/fonts/TTF,/usr/share/fonts/Type1,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi,/usr/local/share/fonts"
> 
> ...

 

A ja wtrące troche że wg mnie to nie jest rozwiazanie problemu, wprawdzie dziala ale nie tak jak trzeba, może nie zrozumieliśmy sie ale chciałem wiedzieć jak jest w czystych X-ach bez kde i innego menadżera okien. Czyli np. bez pliku .xinitrc

Wygląda na to że masz dwukrotnie zaniżoną rozdzielczość, z logów Xów wynika żę przynajmniej chce ustawić na 96 dpi.

Wiec coś sie z czymś kłóci. U mnie na kompie jest jak podałem OK.

Pytałem czy przedtem było dobrze, bo jeżeli był update systemu to tu nalezałoby szukać roziązania.

Może jakiś jeszcze plik z konfigiem daje popalić, moze kwestia flag, albo potrzeba coś przeemergować.

Ja jedynie dodam że np. po niedawnym update fluxbox przestał reagować na zmiane dpi X-ów. Czyli menu pasek itp.

Ale czy to dobrze czy źle to nie mam pojęcia.

----------

## dlugidll

 *Piecia wrote:*   

> A możesz podać co u ciebie pisze w logach odnośnie słowa virtual przy zmianie rozdzielczości w kde.
> 
> 

 

```

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1600x1200"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1280x1024"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "800x600_100.00"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "800x600_100"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1600 x 1200

(++) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (192, 192); computed from -dpi X commandline option

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
```

przy zmienie rozdzielczosc wszystko jest ok

 *Quote:*   

> Pytałem czy przedtem było dobrze, bo jeżeli był update systemu to tu nalezałoby szukać roziązania.
> 
> Może jakiś jeszcze plik z konfigiem daje popalić, moze kwestia flag, albo potrzeba coś przeemergować. 

 

owszem caly czas robie upgrade systemu, ale zawsze bylo tak, ze mialem mala czcionke np. w Skype. Teraz jest duza jak trzeba.

Dziwne, ze po zmianie sterownikow nvidi na starsze dpi robi sie wieksze. Cos kolo 65 * 65

Przy najnowszych sterach jest jakies 56 * 50

dopiero po dodaniu -dpi 192 mam rozdzielczosc czcionki 96*96

w Suse 10.1 jest identycznie prawie, ale tam na tych samych sterach nvidi rozdzielczoscczcionki to 65*65, a w gentoo 56*50

ale w suse jest starszy xorg 6.9 a  w gentoo mam  

```
1.0.2-r4
```

----------

## dlugidll

kolejny post, zeby odswieżyc temat

mianowcie jak zmieniam plik xorg.conf tak, zeby dzialalo wyjscie tvout, to dpi czcionki robi sie takie jak powinno byc, czyli 

```
96*96
```

a wszystko zalezy od czy ta linijka jest odznaczona czy nie

```

Section "Device"

Option "MetaModes" "800x600,800x600"
```

ta linijka ustawia rozdzielczosc na wyjsciu tvout

jesli zrobie taki wpis z xorg.conf, to czcionka wraca do normy, wyjscie tvout dziala

```

Option "NoLogo" "True"

Option "TwinView" "1"

Option "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "30-66"

Option "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "50-110"

Option "MetaModes" "800x600,800x600"

Option "TwinViewOrientation" "Clone"

Option "ConnectedMonitor" "CRT, TV"

Option "TVStandard" "PAL-B"
```

jesli tylko zahaszuje te linijki, czyli wylacze wyjscie tvout, to czcionka znowu robi sie mala

mowie o sytuacji gdzie nie dopisywalem  -dpi 192 do plikow konfiguracyjnych startx

jesli dopisze te -dpi 192  do plikow konfiguracyjnych xsow, to czcionka robi sie 192*192

w zwiazku z tym wnioskuje, ze tylko taki wpis wystarczy do tego, zeby czcionka byla OK bez modyfikacji plikow startx

```
Option "MetaModes" "800x600,800x600"
```

jest 1 minus tego rozwiazania. Mianowice wtedy nie moge zmienic rozdzielczosci na inna niz ustawiona dla pierwszego monitora bedac juz w kde

jesli pisze niezrozumiale, to poprawcie to jakosLast edited by dlugidll on Fri Jun 02, 2006 11:09 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Piecia

 *dlugidll wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> (II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0
> ...

 

Czyli w sumie tak jak u mnie, nie wiem jak to rozwiązali w KDE że nie trzeba przesuwać myszką mniejszego ekranu.

A co do dpi w startx mam u siebie ustawione 72 i mam 72dpi w Xach. Ale pamiętam jak się bawiłem z 2 monitorami i telewizorem to przy pewnych ustawieniach czcionki były inaczej wyświetlalne.

edit

dlugidll a próbowałeś w xorg.conf dać opcję:

```
Option "DPI" "96 x 96"
```

?

Ogólnie sprawdź w dokumentacji

----------

## dlugidll

 *Quote:*   

> dlugidll a próbowałeś w xorg.conf dać opcję:
> 
> Code:
> 
> Option "DPI" "96 x 96"

 

probowale, ale to nic nie daje

doszedlem czemu czcinka bardzo sie zmniejsza

mianowice domyslnie z tego co wiem czcionka w linuksach ma 75*75

teraz sprawa dotyczy  xorg.conf w 

```
Section "Screen"
```

```

SubSection "Display"

Viewport   0 0

Depth     24

Modes    "800x600_100" 

   EndSubSection
```

jesli w tej sekcji ustawimy tylko jeden wpis uzywanej przez nas rozdzielczosci, to w tej rozdzielczosci bedzie 75*75 bez zmian w plikach startx, kdmrc lub gdm.conf

np zostawimy tylko 800x600  to w tej rozdzialce bedzie 75*75 wielkosc czcionki

jesli dopiszemy wyzsza rozdzialke np 1024x768 to w 1024x768 bedzie 75x75, ale w 800x600 juz bedzie troche mniej niz 75*75

jesli dopiszemy wielka rozdzielczosc np "1600x1200", to w niej bedzie 75*75, ale w 800x600 bedzie 56*56 czyli znacznie mniej

im wyzsze rozdzielczosci dopiszemy w polu 

```
SubSection "Display"
```

, tym mniejsza bedzie wielkosc czcionki w innych rozdzielczosciach, ktore sa mniejsze niz najwieksza mozliwa 

teraz, jesli mamy wpisana najwieksza  rozdzielczosc, ktorej uzywamy np "1024x768" to wiekosc czcionki bedzie 75*75  w "1024x768" , ale juz w 800x600 bedzie to mniej niz 75*75

```

SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   Modes     "800x600_100"  "1024x768" 
```

jesli przy takich ustawinieach odplimy startx w rozdzielczoczosci najwiekszej mozliwej czyli "1024x768"  to wszystko jest ok czyli czcionka ma 75*75

jest to normalna wielksoc czionki w linuksach jak narazie

jesli ktos lubi duze litery w skype jak ja, to moze zwiekszyc wielkosc czcionki do 96*96 poprzez zmiene plikow startx, kdmrc lub gdm.conf

ja osobiscie ustawiona mam maxymalna rozdzielczosc jak wyzej, ale zawsze uzywam 800x600. Serwer xsow daje 75x75 czcionke tylko w 1024x768, natomiast w 800x600 daje zmniejszona. Wiec musze ja sztucznie powiekszyc poprzez zmiena w plikach serwera xsow. opisane duzo wyzej jak to zrobic 

uff ale sie napisalem

mam nadzieje, ze ktos to zrozumie

rozwiazania sa 2:

1. albo ustawic w SubSection "Display" max rozdzialke taka jakiej zawsze uzywamy 

albo 

2. sztucznie zwiekszac wielkosc czionki

----------

## Piecia

Hmm u mnie bez względu czy w modes mam 

```
Modes "1024x768_85"
```

 czy też 

```
Modes "1024x768_85" "1280x1024_85"
```

 zawsze mam 

```
xdpyinfo | grep reso

  resolution:    72x72 dots per inch

  resolution:    72x72 dots per inch
```

To musi być wada i zaleta KDE, wada że zmienia ci czcionkę, zaleta że możesz sobie normalnie zmienić wymiary ekranu. Ja ciągle lecę na 1024x768 i z moim CRT czuję się jak na LCD  :Smile: .

----------

## dlugidll

ale jesli nie uzywasz kde to Twoj menadrzer okien za to odpowiada,

w sumie ja wiem jak jest w kde

sprawdze jeszcze w gnome

w gnome tez mi dziala zmiana rozdzielczosci

i mam jeszcze jeden wniosek

jesli ktos uzywa xdm, niewazne czy kdm czy gdm, to pierwsza pozycja - rozdzielczosc 

```
Modes "1024x768_85" "1280x1024_85"
```

odpowiada za rozdzielczosc okna do logowania po starcie 

```
/etc/init.d/xdm start
```

wiec jesli macie zamale literki w oknie logowania to zamiencie kolejnosc i wstawcie jako pierwsza rozdzielczosc cos mniejszego np. "1024x768"

----------

